# 2 Schirme verbinden Laptop/MAC-Schirm



## renard (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo!

Weiss nicht, ob das in diese Kategorie passt.

Ich habe ein ACER Notebook und einen ganz alten iMac. Da ich Videos schneide, wuerd ich gern auf 2 Bildschirmen arbeiten, weiss aber nicht, wie ich die miteinander "verlinke", dass das klappt. Brauch ich da ein spezielles Kabel bzw. geht das ueberhaupt?
Danke fuer Eure Hilfe!


----------



## subara (30. Oktober 2007)

Es gibt einen Adapter bei apple.com für den iMac der den VGA-Anschluss am anderen Ende hat.


----------

